# Camera Problems in Skype



## emcrily (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm new here so I don't know if this belongs in this forum, but I need help with Skype. I just downloaded Skype 2.7 and I tried to call my friend with video, and I could see him but he couldn't see me. I went into preferences and under "Video" it said that I don't have a video hooked up. But I have a built-in one on my macbook. The drop-down menu is blank and doesn't let me add a camera or anything. Anyone know what I can do to fix this?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 5, 2009)

if you are using Leopard go to System Preferences->Security, Firewall tab and either allow Sykpe or 'Allow all incoming connections'. Plus are you behind a router? If you please let us know, check Skype's connection ports and allow them through that router NAT.


----------

